# Clinton seems addicted to misbehavior, yet never recognizing it as such.



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gregg Jarrett: FBI reopens email investigation. Is a Clinton presidency doomed? | Fox News


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

She will never change because she and most other higher level progressives are absolutely firmly of the belief that they, and only they, know what is best for you, me, and this entire country. Ask yourself a question. Why would any reasonably sane American want to run for the office of President? Because they honestly believe they know how best to run this country and in what direction it should move. They are either Delusional, or totally narcissistic, or have an insatiable ego need that needs to be met, or all three of these conditions. There is no other answer. Therefore we can trust no one who would aspire to the office to act in the best interests of the country. We have to expect that they are going to,act in the best interest of their own beliefs and agenda for controlling the country.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> Gregg Jarrett: FBI reopens email investigation. *Is a Clinton presidency doomed?* | Fox News


Oh Christ I hope so. Even if she loses I'd love to see her, her scumbag husband and their entire criminal entourage frog marched off to prison. I now have high hopes that this is the beginning of the end of that criminal pathological congenital lying bitch. 330 million people in this country and this is the best we can do when choosing the leader of the most powerful nation in the world? We are more screwed than I could have ever imagined.

Oh and by the way I'm happy as a pig in shit with these new revelations. Let's just pray to God that the American people do the right thing on election day. God damn it! The future of our "Constitutional Republic" and the rule of law is at stake.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> She will never change because she and most other higher level progressives are absolutely firmly of the belief that they, and only they, know what is best for you, me, and this entire country. Ask yourself a question. Why would any reasonably sane American want to run for the office of President? Because they honestly believe they know how best to run this country and in what direction it should move. They are either Delusional, or totally narcissistic, or have an insatiable ego need that needs to be met, or all three of these conditions. There is no other answer. *Therefore we can trust no one who would aspire to the office to act in the best interests of the country.* We have to expect that they are going to,act in the best interest of their own beliefs and agenda for controlling the country.


Yeah well we have to come to recognize that our very own government is a lucrative criminal enterprise. Of which people will lie, cheat, steal, prostituting themselves to the lowest common denominator for some shitty little political office. The Clinton's are among the worst offenders yet people are willing to vote for them in spite of all the corruption. People thought Al Capone was bad, at least Capone provided a service that some people wanted. These detestable swines are selling out the entire country. Your entire post is spot on.

To be fair there are many good people in politics. However it's getting harder and harder to differentiate between those who wish to do what's best for the country and those that are only out for their own personal gain.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am still trying to figure out if Al Capone learned from government or government learned from Al Capone. The Clintons believe they are above the law


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hillary is not fazed one bit....... Neither are those that intend to vote for her.... They do not care that Hillary is what she is........






​


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> Yeah well we have to come to recognize that our very own government is a lucrative criminal enterprise. Of which people will lie, cheat, steal, prostituting themselves to the lowest common denominator for some shitty little political office. The Clinton's are among the worst offenders yet people are willing to vote for them in spite of all the corruption. People thought Al Capone was bad, at least Capone provided a service that some people wanted. T
> hese detestable swines are selling out the entire country. Your entire post is spot on.
> 
> To be fair there are many good people in politics. However it's getting harder and harder to differentiate between those who wish to do what's best for the country and those that are only out for their own personal gain.


One way to do that is to figure out how,to get term limits imposed for all Federal elected offices. That would eliminate those whose agenda is being only focused on retaining their position because of the money, power and control that it provides.

And I agree with you completely. Every time I hear Bill or Hillary speak about how much they and their foundation have helped this country and the world, I want to puke.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Hillary Clinton and her husband are classic sociopaths. They do not feel in any way constrained by the generally accepted rules of society, don't feel those rules apply to them, and they never have any sense of regret or remorse for their misdeeds.

They have occasionally been reluctantly forced by events to publicly say they made a mistake, but when they do they never mean it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pblanc said:


> Hillary Clinton and her husband are classic sociopaths. They do not feel in any way constrained by the generally accepted rules of society, don't feel those rules apply to them, and they never have any sense of regret or remorse for their misdeeds.
> 
> They have occasionally been reluctantly forced by events to publicly say *they made a mistake*, but when they do they never mean it.


Mistake? If someone makes a mistake it is by accident and not intentional. What the Clinton's do is intentional, they know exactly what they are doing. The only regret they have is getting caught.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

desertman said:


> Mistake? If someone makes a mistake it is by accident and not intentional. What the Clinton's do is intentional, they know exactly what they are doing. The only regret they have is getting caught.


LOL, they do not regret getting caught, why should they since nothing happens to them and Hillary keeps getting votes.......


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the way all the libbies attacked James Comey for writing the letter to congress. On July 5th when he stated that he wasn't going to recommend an indictment on Pantsuit, they all said that he was the greatest man ever. Now that the Pantsuit has been caught with E mails on Anthony FRIKKING Weiners computor even a suckling like Comey had to do his job. Now the libbies want to hang him from the highest limb.

I think I heard today that even Obama is trying to distance himself from the Arkansas Broadbeam.

I wonder where the author of the "GOP is DOA" thread is at today?

GW


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I still think he (Comey) did this it to prevent a mass defection from his rank and file and future leak(s). 

I live in NY state and corruption is the normal in Albany. I dont believe our country can take much more from either the Democrats or Repubs. 

The corruption in govt. media, corporations (Google, Facebook, GE, ...) will sink the ship for sure.

Bob


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> I still think he (Comey) did this it to prevent a mass defection from his rank and file and future leak(s).
> 
> I live in NY state and corruption is the normal in Albany. I dont believe our country can take much more from either the Democrats or Repubs.
> 
> ...


the news reports of it don't usually get this far South, but when I do see one, it raises my curiosity because I'm a former NY'er also (upstate, not that cesspool below the Tarrytown bridge). anyhow, seems to still be a segment in the Bronx,etc that is convinced their political offices entitle them to receive bribes, graft and illegal payments. Didn't Sheldon Silver, former Speaker of the House up there in Albany, lose his job over taking illegal payments? Anyhow, you can have everyone in the government in Albany. Most of the higher ups probably deserve to be in jail, but that likely will never happen. and your Governor????? he should be tried for being a fascist Dictator. Years ago when he was in HUD, he was widely hated too for his arrogance and elitism.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If we are lucky she will get soundly beaten and that will push the Clintons on the dung heap of has beens. We can only hope.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you want this woman to be POTUS??
Click on the image below. This sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Backlighting said:


> Do you want this woman to be POTUS??
> Click on the image below. This sums it up quite nicely.
> View attachment 4978


Sums it up in a nutshell at least what's at the surface. The Clinton crime cartel. Does anyone have any information or suspects in the murder of Seth Rich? The wikileaks informant that blew the whistle on the Clintons? The mysterious murder will never be investigated nor solved much like the many others. Coincidence, or just good luck for the Clintons?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...urdered-dnc-staffer-was-wikileaks-source.html

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's a duck.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That is really tragic about Seth Rich. Seems that the DC cops wrote it off as a robbery gone wrong. 

If you were a skumbag, would you shoot a man in the back and forget to take his valuables?
Does anyone remember Vince Foster?

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Vince Foster..............
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vince_Foster

FBI files linking Hillary Clinton to the 'suicide' of White House counsel have vanished | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

***


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Hillary had quite the scare on Halloween. A kid showed up trick or treating dressed up as a lie detector.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

*On Tuesday's Mark Levin show:* "Do we want a liar, thief and someone who will do anything for power in the Oval Office for the next 4 years? Hillary Clinton cannot be president of the United States. Donald Trump is far from perfect, but to assume he is anywhere near as radically liberal as Hillary is to suspend all reason. Whether it's on immigration, life, defense, or the economy, Hillary is wrong for America, plain and simple. Hillary will appoint radical leftists to the Supreme Court, continue eviscerating the military and raise taxes by $1.4 trillion. Donald Trump will do the opposite by nominating justices who will consider the Constitution in their rulings, cut taxes across the board, and rebuild the military. Trump is even more conservative on issues such as taxes, immigration and school choice than John McCain and Mitt Romney were. People who are voting for Evan McMullin or Gary Johnson to stop Trump are electing Hillary. What needs to be done to stop Hillary from winning this election is clear. This election is about damage control".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

HilLIARy is most likely going to be indicted quite soon. Seems that the FBI is doing its' job in spite of their leadership and interference by the DOJ. (They should really change the name of the Department of Justice)

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> HilLIARy is most likely going to be indicted quite soon. Seems that the FBI is doing its' job in spite of their leadership and interference by the DOJ. *(They should really change the name of the Department of Justice)*
> 
> GW


Yeah to " The Department of Just-us".


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hillary for Prison 2016. A vote for her is aiding and abetting a soon to be felon.


----------

